# Which ports used by BI ships "Bulimba, Bamora, Barpeta and Bombala"



## clydesiderman (Nov 28, 2004)

Researching the 1960's British India ships "Bamora, Barpeta, Bulimba and Bombala" can anyone please tell me which trades these ships were involved in, and exactly which ports they visited. Many thanks.


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,

Here some info/details of B I:

http://www.biship.com/historical/routes.htm


----------



## Tassie (Dec 31, 2005)

The Bulimba, and I think the Bombala, regularly called into Hobart, Tasmania, in the 1960's, I have a slide of the Bulimba departing Hobart in April 1962 so once I scan it I will post it on this site.
Regards....Bill Burton.....Tassie


----------



## Tassie (Dec 31, 2005)

Found a slide of the Bombala loading zinc ingots at Risdon wharf in Hobart and have posted it along with the one of the Bulimba as I promised.
Regards.....Bill Burton...Tassie.


----------



## John Briggs (Feb 12, 2006)

I was second mate on Bamora when she was new in the early sixties for a couple of trips. As far as I remember we did all the main Aussie ports (but am not so sure about Hobart). Then it was Bombay, Karachi, Dubai, Abu Dhabi, Bahrain, Kuwait and Basrah.

Not too sure about the Gulf ports as I was on the C class ships as well for a few years and they did more Gulf ports as they had far more freezer space.

John Briggs


----------



## clydesiderman (Nov 28, 2004)

To Bill and John, thanks very very much, this was what I was looking for, Bill the photos are super and fulfil the need. again many thanks Douglas


----------



## John Briggs (Feb 12, 2006)

Douglas

The little grey cells are shaking loose! One trip on Bamora we topped up in Fremantle with sheep in pens on the foredeck and pigs on the poop.

Had a bit of mortality with the sheep but the pigs were fine - all discharged in Singapore thence we continued on to the Gulf as normal.

Had great fun with the pigs! The sows were kept separated from the boars on port & starbord sides of the poop in very strong cages. After a few beers and full of dutch courage a group of volunteers would manhandle a boar out of his pen and place him in with the sows - not a job for the faint hearted.

Provided great entertainment for a while and then the much easier job of putting the exhausted boar back in his own pen!

Regards

John Briggs


----------



## tom e kelso (May 1, 2005)

*Bamora Swine*

For John Briggs

John,

I'm sure your former shipmates would enjoy being reminded, and other members would be amused, if you if posted your account of the Fremantle/Singapore pigs on BIship group.

Salaams,

Tom Kelso


----------



## John Briggs (Feb 12, 2006)

*Bamora swine*

Be it on your head Tom - I have done as suggested.

Salaams

John Briggs


----------



## BPA (Dec 12, 2005)

clydesiderman said:


> Researching the 1960's British India ships "Bamora, Barpeta, Bulimba and Bombala" can anyone please tell me which trades these ships were involved in, and exactly which ports they visited. Many thanks.


 See Bunbury www.byport.com.au (Shipping Information->Past Visits) for a 1963 visit of "Bombala".


----------



## Seagoer (Jan 8, 2013)

*Bamora*

Hi,
I don't know if you still want info - I am new to the site but the Bamora, Barpeta, Bankura and one other spent time on the NZ coast in the late 1960's. I remember them at South Island ports - Lyttelton, Timaru, Dunedin and Bluff. I ended up as RO on Bamora when she was bought (managed) by Manners Navigation and her name was changed to Sumatra Breeze then Trikora Djaya. We sunk in a gale off Kobe in 1971 but refloated, repaired in Osaka and back at sea about 6 weeks later.
Regards
Greg


----------



## John Briggs (Feb 12, 2006)

Hi Greg,

I was 2nd mate on Bamora in 1964 with BI and then I was in Manners, as Master, in 1970 and was slated to go Master of Bamora/Sumatra Breeze when she was purchased from BI.

I was very disappointed when I had to suddenly fly to Bangkok for another command and missed out on Bamora.


----------

